# Turkey In Burn Areas



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

So.. found a good spot with lots of turkeys a few years ago. Water, roost trees, everything.

The place (nearly the entire canyon) burned a couple of years ago and I havent been back. Been wondering how it may have affected the turkeys. A couple of guys that I've discussed this with think they will have vacated the area, but I'm wondering if the new growth might actually benefit the area.

Tell me your thoughts. You ever hunt a burned area before?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Most of our ranch burned in 2012. And it burned 3-8 miles each way up and down the canyon. Prior to the fire we had many turkeys on our place, but today we only have a handful of birds-- And I have never seen those birds in areas which burned. My theory is the birds don't move back thru the burned areas because they are too vulnerable. Down the canyon past the burned area has more turkeys than ever. Higher up the mtn a mile or so that didn't burn has decent numbers. But not our place. 

So my thought would be to go look at your area, but maybe plan on hunting the areas that didn't burn on the perimeter.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

I say turkey hunting is hard enough, got to go where the turkeys are don't chance a maybe.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> Most of our ranch burned in 2012. And it burned 3-8 miles each way up and down the canyon. Prior to the fire we had many turkeys on our place, but today we only have a handful of birds-- And I have never seen those birds in areas which burned. My theory is the birds don't move back thru the burned areas because they are too vulnerable. Down the canyon past the burned area has more turkeys than ever. Higher up the mtn a mile or so that didn't burn has decent numbers. But not our place.
> 
> So my thought would be to go look at your area, but maybe plan on hunting the areas that didn't burn on the perimeter.


Sounds like I'd better hunt below your ranch! 

I've been thinking about wether they would feel vulnerable or if they would appreciate being able to see more of thier surroundings. Interesting.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Turkeys will need cover when they are on the nest. The spring hunt takes place when the birds are breeding. I'd look for cover first, then maybe check out the burn area. Just my 2 penny's worth.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Turkeys, like all other animals, given a choice and undisturbed by outside influences , will always live in the best habitat available. Best food, best water, best cover, etc. They are for the most part free to move around. I don't think a burned out area would be their first choice and not a "good spot" any more.
Chances are pretty good that some day the area may again attract turkeys, but I don't think there is anything about a recently burned out area that turkeys will find attractive.

On a side note, Chukars have been known to move back into a burned out area to feed on newly sprouted wild onions...a tip for you Chukar hunters.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, my initial thought is they roost in trees and need living trees for protective cover. If the fire was a hot fire that left a patchwork of surviving trees then it may be viable for a smaller population but I would wager they were heavily displaced by the event. They are such big, obtuse prey that don't seem to benefit from sub-par habitat.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

All good points. I'm going to check out the surrounding area soon.

.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

If the roost trees are burned, I'd say the birds will likely be somewhere else.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I would hunt the area if it was burned a couple of years ago, especially if there are good roost areas nearby.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Visited the area yesterday and it burned worst than I thought. Roost trees are completely gone now. Looks like a nuclear bomb went off there. Too bad, it was prime habitat.

I'll be checking out another area nearby.

Thanks for the feedback fellas...


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sure you'll scout up a new place that'll have some birds to hunt saws. Best of luck to you and kill a goodun!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> I'm sure you'll scout up a new place that'll have some birds to hunt saws. Best of luck to you and kill a goodun!


It'll be fun. Looking forward to a good time with the fam.

.


----------

